# Que estação meteorológica comprar



## jpaulov (27 Dez 2021 às 18:13)

Viva! Solicitava a vossa ajuda para o seguinte. A minha escola está a desenvolver um projeto onde pretende monitorizar o ambiente dentro de uma estufa. A estufa têm uma área aproximada de 150 m2 e 4 metros de altura. Pretendíamos instalar uma estação meteorológica no exterior e sensores de humidade do ar e do terreno, temperatura e eventualmente radiação solar no interior da estufa (eventualmente outros que possam ser necessários para monitorizar as culturas). A estufa está afastada uns 150 metros do local onde ficará instalado o display. Seria interessante que a estação disponibilizasse relatórios para a Internet. Qual a vossa sugestão até um valor aproximado de 1500 euros?


----------

